
Cuberick: Syntax Highlighting In Blogger - Anon84
http://www.cuberick.com/2008/11/syntax-highlighting-in-blogger.html
======
pavelludiq
I use this plugin:

<http://fazibear.googlepages.com/blogger.html>

It uses SyntaxHighlighter:

<http://code.google.com/p/syntaxhighlighter/>

